# Ricoh 3110DN Ink Anybody try this ink?



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

Saw a listing for Ricoh 3110DN sub ink on eBay anybody use this?
Price is half the cost of Sawgrass.

Sublimation Ink Cartridge Set for Ricoh 3110DN 7100DN Includes Ink Ricoh GC41 | eBay


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I was actually just looking at this guy's eBay ads yesterday. The 60ml refill inks are only $119 once your buy the refillable cartridges. It's tempting to try. I looked through about 5 or 6 pages of his feedback and didn't see anything negative. Mostly "works fine" comments. I was wondering if the Sawgrass ICC profiles would work. I have a 3110DNw printing with SubliJet ink already and according to his ad you can go right from Sawgrass to his inks without flushing or anything. I have a brand new 3110DNw unopened in the box, so I guess I will try them when my SubliJet inkset runs out. I'll message him. I have a few questions...I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I messaged them, and they replied in a about 15 minutes. 

Here's what they said:

The ink and cartridge set is plug and play. They work exactly like Sawgrass. You will not notice any difference except for the huge cost savings. I use this ink daily and no clogs. Most people are continuing to use the PowerDriver ICC with great results. Try it out if it doesn't work for you return without any questions asked, we will even pay for return shipping. We offer this because everyone who purchase is extremely happy.

- dopedesigns

Think I will give it a try when the time comes. If anyone else does please give your impressions on here...


----------



## CustomCasePlace (Dec 4, 2014)

I tried an ink from china (purchased a $150 SG3110 on Amazon to do so) and while it was okay, the black was more gray and all of the colors weren't great, actually, but the black in particular. I was using the sawgrass profiles because First Color didn't offer any. I am still using the ink on some muslin bags I print that aren't sharp anyway, but other than that, it was a bust. I'm glad I didn't put it in my wider format printer.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

This does look interesting but they don't ship to Canada. Looking forward to reading about some real use impressions on this ink, and if it works as advertised, I'll come up with a shipping workaround.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

tippy said:


> This does look interesting but they don't ship to Canada. Looking forward to reading about some real use impressions on this ink, and if it works as advertised, I'll come up with a shipping workaround.


If you use www.viabox.com, then you can receive it.

I am eager to get comment about this ink.


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

I ended up ordering. Order was processed same day and shipped 2 day priority mail should get here on Wednesday. Will post results.


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

I got the ink and cartridge set today. Shipping was fast 2 day priority. It came with 4 empty cartridges and 4 60ml bottle of sublimation ink, expiration date for the inks were 7/2016. Filling the cartridge was simple, just use the provided funnel and pour the ink in. The cartridges were all full except the black, the black cartridge holds 75ml and you get 60ml of ink. I inserted the cartridges in my Ricoh 3110DN and the printer recognized the cartridges with no problems. I printed using the same Powerdriver settings when using SG inks. The print looks the same as when using SG inks. I pressed a aluminum sign and was very impressed with the results. I see no difference between the SG ink and this ink. See attached picture. Doing the math you get 4 bottles 60 ml of ink and Refillable cartridges for $159. SG ink only gives 27ml for C M Y and 42ml for BK So you get more than twice as much ink for CMY and 18ml more for BK. This is like getting two sets of SG inks. The refills cost $119 for 4 bottles 60ml. I am sold I will be purchasing my sublimation ink from this seller from now on. I will report back with more results after using it for a while. 

Conclusion: It works great and the money saving is even greater!

I also have been wanting to get a wide format printer 13x19 and they sells an Epson 7110 (no scanner) and Epson 7610 (with scanner) bundle kit. It includes printer, CISS, 4 bottles 100ml sublimation ink and Sublimation blanks and includes a custom ICC file. The prices look pretty good. Anybody purchase this Epson bundle kit? Any input would be greatly appreciated. I looked through the feedback for the Epson printers and they all look positive. He has sold over 80 units for the 7110 and 28 units for the 7610.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Did you flushed the printer from the sawgrass ink? if not then you're still using sawgrass ink left in the lines, and it will take a few more prints before you get out of the sawgrass ink.


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

I have made about 15 signs now. They all have the same quality as the picture.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Still, I don't think you have used all the Sawgrass ink.


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

who cares what you think. You keep paying for that over prices SG ink.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think he ask a valid question, glad that your the Guinea Pig, keep us posted.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

996porsche said:


> who cares what you think. You keep paying for that over prices SG ink.


Wow, I think I just hit a nerve, I'm just trying to give you a constructive opinion, I'm not attacking you or anything like that, just wanted to may sure that you, others and my self get a true output result from the ink in question.

I'm not sure if you recall when you first loaded the printer with ink for the first time, the ink level drops about 20% or so, that ink goes into a reservoir and ink lines, this printer is not like some small Epsons that have the cartridges near the head and that you can purge it with a couple of printouts, also you have to consider that Gel ink yields 2X to 3X more than Epson inks or sublimation inks for Epsons, so about 20% of Sawgrass ink that may remain in the lines are not going to be purge with 7 printouts, not even 20 in my opinion, so for you to actually see results of this new ink is going to take several print outs more, to get a faster results from your new ink you'll need to flush out some ink.


And about your comment about me keep paying for overprice ink, to be honest I'm OK with that, I'm making a very high return with this ink that I can tell you that if I had to buy the printer along with the inks every time I run out of ink is still worth the investment, I'm still on my first set of carts in my printer (I just switch over from Epson printers), the ink level status is been low forever and at this point I have made more than 10 times the price of the printer with inks include it, so I'm ok with their price as long as the quality is there, don't get my wrong if there is an option with lower prices and same quality and support I'll switch too, but also I need to may sure that this new company is going to be around for a long time with a reputable status, my customers don't deserve anything else but the best.

Lighten up please and be constructive in your findings, looking forward for more true results.

Thank you.


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

I will press 25 t shirts today and about 10 more signs. I will post pictures of the last press for each. If you still think i'm using the SG ink I guess you will have to wait until I press a 100 or maybe 500 items? I'm here just sharing to help others. No one is forcing anybody to buy or not buy. 

I compare it to the pharmaceutical industry. The name brand drug maker comes out with a magic pill and they have their patents and IP for years and they charge up the A$$ for the pill. Once the patent expire all the generics come rolling in and charge pennies on the dollar for the same drug. The generic pill work the same as the name brand only you are just saving big money now. SG had their patents and charged up the A$$ for their inks. So would you continue to buy the name brand or the generic?
Is anybody still buying SG Epson Sub ink or are most people buying 3rd party ink (Cobra Ink)?

All I can say is I am impressed with this ink.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

996porsche said:


> who cares what you think. You keep paying for that over prices SG ink.


Snippy today?! 

I agree the question is legit. We just wanna know how you can determine when your old ink in the lines is completely used up and you're now printing with the new ink.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

996porsche said:


> I will press 25 t shirts today and about 10 more signs. I will post pictures of the last press for each. If you still think i'm using the SG ink I guess you will have to wait until I press a 100 or maybe 500 items?


Changing ink is always critical, sure SG is $$$ but it is trouble free, colors and consistancy are there.

Ruben is right, 20 is not enought to empty the SG ink from the line, but as it seems you print all day we will know quickly if you have the same consistancy and colors.

I think what you did are valuable informations for all of us. keep posting ^-^

Cheers


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

996porsche said:


> I will press 25 t shirts today and about 10 more signs. I will post pictures of the last press for each. If you still think i'm using the SG ink I guess you will have to wait until I press a 100 or maybe 500 items? I'm here just sharing to help others. No one is forcing anybody to buy or not buy.
> 
> I compare it to the pharmaceutical industry. The name brand drug maker comes out with a magic pill and they have their patents and IP for years and they charge up the A$$ for the pill. Once the patent expire all the generics come rolling in and charge pennies on the dollar for the same drug. The generic pill work the same as the name brand only you are just saving big money now. SG had their patents and charged up the A$$ for their inks. So would you continue to buy the name brand or the generic?
> Is anybody still buying SG Epson Sub ink or are most people buying 3rd party ink (Cobra Ink)?
> ...


You can't forced anyone even if you try.

If you're impressed based in your current printouts, then you are impress with Sawgrass ink, I honestly hope that the actual results of the other ink matches Sawgrass, unfortunately you're getting the wrong message...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

There is supposed to be a way to purge the inks out of Ricohs.

Conde systems I think posted a control setting using some codes that would allow the inks to purge, and it is not a "power clean".

Some people made the mistake of installing the OEM carts before they install the sub cartridges, so they had to purge out the old inks before the sub inks "took". Otherwise either a lot of head cleaning and printing color bars until the old inks have passed.

But would be a waste of the SG inks $$$ if one did that. 

The amount of inks in the ink lines can be determined from how much the initial cartridge that was installed when the printer was first setup was depleted ... as another has pointed out

Without a ICC profile _specific to those inks_ then a fair assessment of the ink color and imaging quality cannot be determined.

But it's good there is competition here now on the Ricoh side.


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ink was gel or was very fluid ?
Because I was almost sure that ink needed to be gel for this printer ??


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

T shirt last press after 25 prints.
Obama sign last press after 15 prints.
Obey sign last press after 10 prints.
I’ll let you come up with your own conclusions.
Let me know if you want me to post more picture after more presses.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

996porsche said:


> Let me know if you want me to post more picture after more presses.


Yes please. 

I am especially interested in comparisons over time.

Thanks for being our product tester!


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks good to me. Thanks for being the guinea pig. I'll be ordering some when I run out of the SubliJet-R. Seems like you print fairly regularly. Hopefully, it will work the same in regards to the print heads not drying out after long periods of non-use, which is what makes the Ricohs a better option for me.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Please keep us posted after a few days of solid printing. 

Keep an eye on the color and any drop out (obviously), but also if the printer goes into more/longer maintenance cycles while printing. These printers have a very simple valve in the damper mechanism that checks for proper ink flow. If the ink isn't flowing properly the printer will clean itself. That's one reason why people think these printers don't drop out b/c the printer will "maintain" itself if needed. It's not the greatest engineered fail safe, but it does work.

No need at all to flush the lines if you're getting good prints out of the printer now. If, and I suspect they will, the colors change, hopefully they won't change much and it will be a viable, drop in solution. That would save end users a ton of time and money not having to flush and reprofile.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Talon said:


> Please keep us posted after a few days of solid printing.
> 
> Keep an eye on the color and any drop out (obviously), but also if the printer goes into more/longer maintenance cycles while printing. These printers have a very simple valve in the damper mechanism that checks for proper ink flow. If the ink isn't flowing properly the printer will clean itself. That's one reason why people think these printers don't drop out b/c the printer will "maintain" itself if needed. It's not the greatest engineered fail safe, but it does work.
> 
> No need at all to flush the lines if you're getting good prints out of the printer now. If, and I suspect they will, the colors change, hopefully they won't change much and it will be a viable, drop in solution. That would save end users a ton of time and money not having to flush and reprofile.


Also, it should be kept in mind that all the colors won't likely "phase in" all at the same time concurrently.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Any body can help me I can't print from my printer, it just print a black square


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

Attached is the first print and the same print after appropriately 125 prints. To purge out old inks you print out 8 color prints of each color according to SG Sawgrass Technologies - Printing PRN Files in Windows 7

Next test I will let the printer sit for 3 days.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

saw grass is a ripoff why you think they just cameout with there own printer that they don't make. and I bet that printer ink has a patient. but they all get there ink from pretty much the same supplier. I have worked for 4 major companys that manufactured other company's product. a simple name change just to raise the price. look at it like this were all in the garment business so when you see a nike tshirt for $35.00 what do you say to yourself. let me pay them $35.00 for this shirt that we know how much it cost to make. same with the inks.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm very interested in this, i need sub inks again soon and if i can save money...........


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry its been a while been really busy. Here are some of the latest print, still going good. I did not print for about 4 days and no clog issues. I 
did leave the printer on and the Ricoh did run it's anti clog thing daily.


----------



## Rubes (May 26, 2015)

Almost two months since this original post. Has anyone else tried this ink? Results?

Same guy has just rolled out this ink on Amazon, but has no feedback yet.

Really would make buying a 3110DN(w) a no brainer. ~$350 for the printer + this ink on Amazon.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Rubes said:


> Almost two months since this original post. Has anyone else tried this ink? Results?
> 
> Same guy has just rolled out this ink on Amazon, but has no feedback yet.
> 
> Really would make buying a 3110DN(w) a no brainer. ~$350 for the printer + this ink on Amazon.


Link isn't showing?


----------



## Rubes (May 26, 2015)

No effort expended by me to make that a clickable link. I guess the forum software did it automatically when i typed the word a m a z o n. I didn't even type amazon"dot"com (that i'm aware of!)

I suspect, though, that you have not actually used the inks.

It's apparently the same person selling on ebay in the OP's original post.

Soooo, has anyone tried these since the original slew of posts?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Rubes said:


> No effort expended by me to make that a clickable link. I guess the forum software did it automatically when i typed the word a m a z o n. I didn't even type amazon"dot"com (that i'm aware of!)
> 
> I suspect, though, that you have not actually used the inks.
> 
> ...


No I haven't tried the inks. I mis-read your post


----------



## Captain Subs (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys... Does anyone know where I could get this ink in Canada? Hoping there might be another seller on ebay or some way that I might be able to buy directly from a seller instead of using a forwarding service. I tried contacting the seller on Amazon as I couldn't via eBay and they have not responded. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

